# Christian van den Bussche



## Anatol (May 4, 2018)

does anyone know of this designer? I can find nothing on google. There is a set of plans on fleabay for an inline 2 cyl, with what looks like dual eccentric driven piston valves, one for inlet, one for exhaust. 
thx!


----------



## TonyM (May 5, 2018)

I found this which you might find interesting. If you dont speak french use google translate. It probably has everything you need at no cost.  http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/moteuracoulisses/index.html


----------



## Anatol (May 6, 2018)

TonyM said:


> I found this which you might find interesting. If you dont speak french use google translate. It probably has everything you need at no cost.  http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/moteuracoulisses/index.html



wow, good net-sleuthing!
I'd come across that site before. Lucky bugger, building steam engines in Tahiti - life could be a lot worse!
The vides is poor, but it does seem to be the same engine, Stephenson link vertical Martine twin. 
The question is, is it any good?


----------

